# A few things I've made recently



## Rorban1 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been recently getting heavy into using hand tools so here are a few things I've made. One is a walnut and maple cutting board given to my brother in law for Christmas. Another is an oak dovetail box. And then there is the beer tote I made to benefit my daughters school through silent auction.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice work ! I like the beer tote

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2015)

Awesome work


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 27, 2015)

really nice and clean work!


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Great looking items. very good work.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2015)

Very nice work Ryan, that beer tote is a neat idea...


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Mar 9, 2015)

loved the beer tote ,nice finish and the soft edges.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2015)

A beer tote.....now that is a neat idea.
Nice stuff!


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2015)

Love the beer tote! Beautiful and functional for a great purpose! Tony


----------



## Rorban1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks all! Making the tote was pretty fun but tested my skills. Blonde shellac was brushed on, buffed out and waxed. It was originally intended as a christmas gift but I didn't finish on time.


----------



## gimpy (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice work, looks like your gonna need a bigger shop.......lol......that is how the bug starts


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 7, 2015)

I am going to make the beer tote. But a BIGGER version for sure. Maybe with an integrated bottle opener and cap disposal tray !


----------

